
Britain’s wartime generation are almost as pro-EU as millennials - bryanrasmussen
https://blogs.lse.ac.uk/brexit/2019/04/05/britains-wartime-generation-are-almost-as-pro-eu-as-millennials/
======
kwhitefoot
60s generation insecure?

I was born in 1955 and all through my childhood and education I felt that the
world was open to me. I still feel that way. So do most of my childhood
friends as far as I know. What worries us is not the EU but the UK.

